# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Windows 8 Release Preview : अंतिम टेस्टिंग बिल्ड , फाइनल से पूर्व की |

## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

Download links :

*English*64-bit (x64)                    Download (3.3 GB)                   

32-bit (x86)                    Download (2.5 GB)

----------


## Dark Rider

*System Requirements*Windows 8 Release Preview works great on the same hardware that powers Windows 7:

*Processor:* 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster*RAM:* 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)*Hard disk space:* 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)*Graphics card:* Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver
*Additional requirements to use certain features:*

To use touch, you need a tablet or a monitor that supports multitouch.To access the Windows Store and to download and run apps, you need an active Internet connection and a screen resolution of at least 1024 x 768.To snap apps, you need a screen resolution of at least 1366 x 768.Internet access (ISP fees might apply)

----------


## Dark Rider

आप इस फाइल को डाउनलोड करके सीधे बर्न कर सकते है या फिर इस टूल की मदद से pen drive से भी इंस्टाल कर सकते है |

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool

----------


## Dark Rider

यह लास्ट बिल्ड कल ही रिलीज हुई है |

इसके कुछ videos आप यहाँ देख सकते है |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## navinavin

> यह लास्ट बिल्ड कल ही रिलीज हुई है |
> 
> इसके कुछ videos आप यहाँ देख सकते है |


इसमें ड्राईवर सॉफ्टवेर कहा मिलेंगे...........
जैसे ब्लूटूथ और विफी के ड्राईवर किस वेबसाइट से डाउनलोड करू मेरे पास compaq 510 notebook hai..........

----------


## Dark Rider

> इसमें ड्राईवर सॉफ्टवेर कहा मिलेंगे...........
> जैसे ब्लूटूथ और विफी के ड्राईवर किस वेबसाइट से डाउनलोड करू मेरे पास compaq 510 notebook hai..........


सभी पहले से ही इंस्टाल हो जायेंगे और यदि कुछ रह जाता है तो आप इस साईट का अवलोकन करे बस |

http://nodevice.in/

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Rajeev

क्या मन्नू दादा पहले खुद ही हमें शिक्षा देते है की songs.pk से गाने डाउनलोड न करें और खुद ये |

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या मन्नू दादा पहले खुद ही हमें शिक्षा देते है की songs.pk से गाने डाउनलोड न करें और खुद ये |


यह हमरा संग्रह  नि है न , इन दिनों नो डाउनलोड | सिर्फ ब्रोवसिंग ही करता हू |

----------


## Rajeev

> यह हमरा संग्रह  नि है न , इन दिनों नो डाउनलोड | सिर्फ ब्रोवसिंग ही करता हू |


ओ अब बतवा भेजे में घुसी | क्षमा करियेगा |
वैसे evdo का उपयोग करना छोड़ दिया आपने और आइडिया नेट सेटर में कौन-सा सिम उपयोग कर रहे है |
और उसकी गति, प्लान आदि के बारे में जानकारी मिल सकती है |

----------


## Rajeev

मुझे ये चाहिए फुल |

----------


## shankar52

ठीक है आप हमें इसका फुल वेर्जन दे

----------

